# because you can



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Save a Child Because You Can « Inner Workings of My Mind


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I see the one on the ring road en-route to Smart Village when I go out that way on Sunday mornings. My heart breaks for the child, between those diesel gushing truck right in the middle if the road. I use the charity system of the Maadi Community Church (MCC) to finance disabled young kids fees for school who finds themselves in desperate poor communities, and the reason why I do this is because disabled people are generally seriously discriminated against, arguing that it is Allah punishing the parents for serious sins committed. Not sure about how one can really reach these seriously disabled kids being pushed around in wheelchairs as the basis for begging on very dangerous road in terrible pollution conditions. They are increasing (see them in other places now as well) I am so glad that this person took action in the way he/she did. Maybe we could all collectively brainstorm as to other ways to help. As privelaged expats we should help.


----------

